# so lucky



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Just wondering if there is anyone out there whose been as lucky as me? I feel so fortunate but also guilty for having 2 attempts and getting pregnant both times. I wonder statistically what the odds are? I wish everyone as much luck and fortune as me in achieving a much wanted sibling for your child.
With love and massive baby dust
Ruth

I hope this doesnt sound like im bragging, it isnt meant to, im just interested.


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

kind of.  my first attempt was abandoned before ec, but the following 2 resulted in positives.  congratulations!


----------



## NattKatt (Nov 2, 2004)

We just cancelled our 1st go at FET due to me being sick, but just wanted to congratulate you!!!  I've heard so many stories, from instant success, to none at all!

Well done! 

~Natt~


----------



## Dopey-Dinah (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations Ruth  

I am in exactly the same situation as you and can't believe how lucky we have been.  We got BFP on our first ICSI and then again on our first FET and although I was obviously delighted, I also felt a deep sense of guilt about how seemingly easy it looked on paper, even though it actually had taken me 10 years to have my much wanted baby.  (I had been down many routes before ICSI). 

We decided when our first baby was 7 months to use our frozen embryos and try for a 2nd.  I was completely gobsmacked when it worked.  This is where my feelings of guilt came in.  Others had been trying for ages and had numerous failed attempts at various treatments and here I was pregnant twice within a year.  

Look after yourself and enjoy your pregnancy.    

Debbie 
xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations!

I'm almost as lucky and exceedingly grateful for being lucky at last after years - DD from 1st NHS IVF cycle, then positive from FET but sadly m/c, one failed cycle and then positive with 3rd IVF cycle. 

Bettyx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

So great to hear so many sucess stories and know we are in theminority, talking to people about IVF theyalways ask how many attempts it took and say how lucky we are and we are truely blessed. I do feel VERY guilty on this site but on the otherhand im sure it gives others a little bit of hope
Ruth


----------



## scruffyted (Jul 28, 2005)

Many congratulations, wonderful news-you are so very lucky.

Have a happy and healthy 9 months.   

love scruffyted xx


----------

